# Я пью молоко с печеньем / с печеньями



## Gabriele8512

Всем привет!


Опять мне понодобится помощь. 

Какая из этих фраз - правильна и почему?


Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с печеньем

Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с печеньями



Спасибо большое



Г.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с печеньем
Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с печеньями_


> Форма единственного числа употребляется в значении множественного... при употреблении существительного конкретного в собирательном, обобщающем значении, например: _Зерно уже налилось; В такую вьюгу и медведь не вылезает из берлоги; Не перевелась еще благородная птица тетерев (Тургенев)._





> Различие в формах единственного и множественного числа названий плодов, овощей, ягод (ср.: _килограмм малины_ – _килограмм яблок_) связано с тем, что при сборе или потреблении одни культуры выступают как нерасчлененная масса, другие – как единичные предметы. Ср.: _килограмм вишни, смородины, клубники, моркови, репы_ – _килограмм груш, персиков, абрикосов, огурцов._


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXXVI, §§ 158, 159


----------



## Vadim K

Правильная фраза - первая. Печенье, как кондитерское изделие, может быть
1) неисчисляемым собирательным существительным и обозначать любое кондитерское изделие из теста,
2) исчисляемым существительным и обозначать отдельный кусок этого кондитерского изделия.

Можно сказать:
"У меня есть много печенья" (как неисчисляемое существительное)  или
"У меня есть несколько печений" (как исчисляемое существительное) .

Нельзя сказать
"У меня есть много печений" или
"У меня есть несколько печенья" .

При построении фраз, подобных Вашему примеру, слово "печенье" используется в его неисчисляемом значении. Поэтому оно используется в единственном числе. Но Вы также можете сказать "Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с *несколькими* печеньями"  и это будет грамматически корректно. Хотя, может быть, она и будет звучать немного необычно.


----------



## Vovan

Gabriele8512 said:


> Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с печеньем


Some people might also say "с пече́ньками".
It's colloquial and, in a way, childish.
печенька — Викисловарь


----------



## Gabriele8512

Спасибо всем!

Я перед вами в долгу!)))



Г.


----------



## Rosett

Ещё вы можете пить молоко с разными печеньями (cookies) - овсяным, сдобным, масляным, сливочным, сухим, сахарным, песочным...

И тогда оба варианта ваши будут правильными.


----------



## Ivan_I

Vadim K said:


> Можно сказать:
> "У меня есть несколько печений" (как исчисляемое существительное) .
> 
> Нельзя сказать
> "У меня есть много печений"


Мне не понятно на чём основывается это утверждение. То-есть с НЕСКОЛЬКО можно, а с МНОГО нельзя.

Вообще считаю что "Каждое утро я пью чашку молока с печеньями" возможное предложение, хотя и отходит от нормы. А вот как объяснить случай с конфетами и потом провести аналогию с печеньем... Это просто нужно, видимо, запоминать.


----------



## Sobakus

Ivan_I said:


> А вот как объяснить случай с конфетами и потом провести аналогию с печеньем... Это просто нужно, видимо, запоминать.


А что не так с конфетами? Это простое исчисляемое существительное, как огурцы, самолёты или вселенные. Аналогию между ними и неисчисляемыми существительными (печенье, песок, рыба [в промышленном/пищевом значении], время) в контексте мер и величин провести невозможно: здесь их поведение противопоставляется.


----------



## Ivan_I

Всё так. По-крайней мере, так как есть. Но конфеты и печенье вполне себе существуют поштучно. Но почему-то печенье не исчисляемое, а конфеты исчисляемые.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> А что не так с конфетами? Это простое исчисляемое существительное, как огурцы, самолёты или вселенные. Аналогию между ними и неисчисляемыми существительными (печенье, песок, рыба [в промышленном/пищевом значении], время) в контексте мер и величин провести невозможно: здесь их поведение противопоставляется.


"Печенье", в отличии от "песка", может использоваться и так и так.



> *Правильно ли говорить «пить чай с печеньями»?*
> 16 марта 2017 09:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Администрация города Екатеринбурга в рамках проекта «Екатеринбург говорит правильно» обращается к вопросу о корректности сочетания «пить чай с печеньями».
> 
> Специалисты справочно-информационного портала «Русский язык» отмечают, что существительное «печенье» употребляется в значениях «кондитерское изделие из испеченного теста, имеющее определенную форму и рельеф» (коробка печенья, производство печенья) и «каждый отдельный кусочек такого изделия». Во втором значении это слово, конечно, имеет формы множественного числа, указывают филологи.
> 
> Таким образом, правильно: пить чай с печеньями; пить чай с печеньем


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> "Печенье", в отличии от "песка", может использоваться и так и так.





			
				Администрация города Екатеринбурга said:
			
		

> пить чай с печеньями;


По мне это звучит примерно так же, как "заедать сушёными рыбами". То есть, сказать-то можно, но сразу после этого придётся немного покорёжиться.


----------



## Sobakus

Ivan_I said:


> Всё так. По-крайней мере, так как есть. Но конфеты и печенье вполне себе существуют поштучно. Но почему-то печенье не исчисляемое, а конфеты исчисляемые.


Скорее всего потому, что "печенье" - это отглагольное существительное, изначально означавшее сам процесс печки и далее - его результат; видимо, сама прозрачность словоформы продолжает определять неисчисляемость современного значения даже после его конкретизации.

Ну и кроме того, для единицы печенья в повседневном языке есть вышеупомянутое "пече́нька" наряду с "печеню́шкой".


----------



## Vovan

Ivan_I said:


> Но конфеты и печенье вполне себе существуют поштучно. Но почему-то печенье не исчисляемое, а конфеты исчисляемые.


_Рецепт: ... , 3 моркови, ... .
Натереть морковь (   моркови) в миску._​


----------



## Roman Ryzhiy

Очень странные фразы. Я бы сказал "По утрам я пью молоко с печеньем" либо "Каждое утро я выпиваю чашку/стакан молока с печеньем".


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> _Рецепт: ... , 3 моркови, ... .
> Натереть морковь (   моркови) в миску._​


Вторая фраза может рассматриваться иначе (мн.ч. совпадает в данном случае по форме с партитивом) и быть правильной в таком случае:

_Натереть (немного/часть) моркови в миску._


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> По мне это звучит примерно так же, как "заедать сушёными рыбами". То есть, сказать-то можно, но сразу после этого придётся немного покорёжиться.


Без сомнения, вариант " с печеньем" гораздо более распространён и привычен уху.  Однако gramota.ru признаёт оба варианта корректными, а сомневаться в их компетентности у меня нет оснований:



> Милейшая СПРАВКА, у меня к тебе большая просьба авторитетно рассудить меня с интернетом! Речь о существовании (как оказывается) расхожего мнения, что сущ. "печенье" допускается (не побоюсь этого слова) употреблять во множественном числе (как "печенья" - в им. п.) Допускается ли все же? Благодарю.
> 
> *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
> 
> Существительное _печенье _употребляется в значениях 'кондитерское изделие из испечённого теста, имеющее определённую форму и рельеф' _(коробка печенья, производство печенья) _и 'каждый отдельный кусочек такого изделия'. Во втором значении это слово, конечно, имеет формы множественного числа. Ср.: _Потом пили чай с вареньем, с медом, с конфетами и с очень вкусными печеньями, которые таяли во рту_. А. Чехов, Ионыч. _В пятом часу их, освежённых и повеселевших, поили крепким душистым чаем с печеньями... _И. Бунин, Господин из Сан-Франциско. _Несмотря на протесты старушки, Вера заказала чай с целой россыпью мелких печений и вафель_… Д. Рубина, На солнечной стороне улицы.



Поэтому я бы ответил на вопрос Gabriele8512 следующим образом: оба варианта правильны и допустимы. Тем не менее,  рекомендую использовать первый из них, как более привычный и распространённый.


----------

